# Global Warming?



## Rastun (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd like to know when I get to have some of this global warming, since they've been telling me about it my area has been below average on temps most of the time. Today it's so below average it looks like this: 









Please note that lilac is in bloom. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, wait Jack...isn't the Montana saying that "If you don't like the weather, just wait a few minutes"? And...it's only June remember...your spring.


----------



## Rastun (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm just hoping that Summer falls on a weekend.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

The problem with global warming is that no one knows its exact effects. Warming may affect one area of the country causing a cool down in another part of the country. Some scientists are saying that the ocean currents in the Atlantic ocean may be affected is such a way as to cause another ice age! Guess you packes away that snow shovel to soon!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, 

If you like, I'll put some of this heat wave in a box and send it to you. Its 95+ degrees out there today. Be advised that 50% of the air in the box will be water by the time you open it... 

Mark


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Heck no Mark...it'll be ice.


----------



## bennysrr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack 
I would like a little of the cooler weather your having ,the last 5 days it's been 93 to 98 and the humidity a little high . I'M GLAD I HAVE AN AIR Conditioner in the house BEN


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

If you don't beleive global warming is real, just watch the movie "The Day After Tomorrow" Dennis Quaid was right. The currents will stop, the ice age will be upon us in a matter of hours, the sky is falling, AAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif 

Mark


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

That was a movie! its not real, just like global warming.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I was outside this weekend. The sky *has* fallen.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, it has, and now it is congregating in the rivers and trying desparately to spread out into streets and basements. I spent a few hours last night at the streets department filling sandbags. 

IF YOU EVER HEAR OF A CALL FOR VOLUNTEERS to do this sort of thing... DO IT! Wonderful fun to sit with strangers (and some were pretty strange!) and work for a common goal! Loved it. Will be there again tonight!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Still waiting for the summer weather. These are _mid-afternoon_ observations for selected areas, including Cicely, Sourdough and Roslyn. 










Roslyn: 50 / Cicely: 63 / Sleetmute: 57 / Cantwell: 55 / Chickaloon: 57 / Juneau: 55 / Sourdough: 63 / NYC: 91


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

48 today's high, rained until noon. 
Hard enough I needed wipers on the Jag. 
Snowed a foot in the passes last night. 

"algore spring" is what we call it around here.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 06/10/2008 6:51 PM

"algore spring" is what we call it around here.

"Allegorically" speaking, of course. 

April and May were 3 degrees below normal. So far, June is 7 degrees below normal. A new low temperature record is set almost every day. 

Not only did it snow in the passes today, as Curmudgeon reported, it also snowed in Spokane.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

A new low temperature record is set almost every day. 

any news, how that affects food production?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd vote for global warming!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

"The Day After Tomorrow" was co-written by Art Bell, reknown conspiracy theorist and UFO believer along with the "black helicopters".


----------



## Warbonnet (Jan 3, 2008)

Ratsun, as a former resident of Montana, it became clear that there are two seasons in Montana. Six months of winter and six months of cold weather. Jake


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

See, I guess we're lucky here in Utah, we have four seasons... 

Almost winter, winter, late winter and road repair.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually the world NEEDS what the subject line says, but I think it is misspelled! 

I think it should be "Global Worming"... there are just way too many parasites around.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

21 degrees here in Gunnison County as I type. Third freeze of the week. Joy. 

Matt


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are going to delete a post for political commentary be fair about it and delete all of them not just the ones pointing fun at the right wing. At least they used to have the common courtesy of telling you when a post was deleted. Now that's gone out the window too. 

-Brian


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Whew!! Thanks for sending some of that cold air down to us here in south central PA!! Last two days have been nice, high 80s, low humidity. Almost perfect for a July day. 

If you guys out there on the west coast would just get with the program, you too could have all the heat that global warming promises. Install some coal powered generation stations, but without the wet scrubbers and do your patriotic duty and buy cheap West Virginia and Kentucky Coal. Sure its high sulfur, but it is cheap and that's whats important, right? So buy your cheap coal, ship it by rail, because we like trains, then burn it as fast as you can!! Pretty soon, it will be warm enough! It works here in PA, where we have some of the dirtiest generation stations, and look at the record high temps we've been having! Haven't you guys in Washington been wanting to warm up the Columbia river to bath temperatures? Use that for cooling water, but don't chill it before you return it. It'll kill the fish, but who cares, they die anyway. Plus, it'll help the local fishing economy- for a while at least! 

OK, I'm joking!! My offer of boxed heat still stands, but now with less ice on your delivery end!


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

Around here in beautiful downtown Deer Park, WA, we have three seasons, July, August and Winter. We could use some of that "global warming."


----------



## dglasgow (Jul 3, 2008)

Main cause of global warming is the ozone layer,so highest degrees of heat is noted in this summer.The main responsibility of global warming are people. 

______________________ 

Duke Glasgow 

http://www.goinggreenbuzz.com


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Duke, 

There is no global warming, from 2001 to 2006 no change in temp, last year lost all the increase of the last century.. Headed for a cold spell.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

there has to be a global warming. 
if there were'nt, too many would loose lucrative jobs in the NGOs.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

We are having a freezing cold summer here in Las Vegas. Went thru the entire month of June without going over 110F. 

vr Bob


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm gonna do like Professor Chaos this weekend, and spray some paint!! (did any of you guys watch that South Park episode?) I guess I'll have to find a youtube copy for yall this weekend.


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm actually quite disappointed with this global warming. We haven't had a single ozone action day this summer so far and I always make it a point to barbecue steaks while watching my kid mow the lawn on those days. 

Mark


----------

